# One-Year Review: Shimano DH-3N80 Dynohub



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Posted here on my blog.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, nice system. I`ve been using a 3N70 and a 3N72 for about 3 years now (currently with a Cyo). I love mine. Like you, I originally kept a no-dyno wheel to swap back and forth, then noticed that I never bothered to swap in the no-dyno, so built another dyno wheel in order to swap between two sets of tires and always have my light. I leave my light on every time I ride- commutes, shopping, day rides, weekend tours, what ever.

Gavel bike. Nice. I`ve pretty much stopped riding ST, but my favorite roads are still the unpaved ones- that picture at the top of your webpage is calling my name.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That does look nifty. Explain to me how the power actually gets from the spinning hub to the light. Rodar, what's an ST?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> That does look nifty. Explain to me how the power actually gets from the spinning hub to the light. Rodar, what's an ST?


AASHTA:
Dynohubs

Wikipedia:
Hub dynamo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

hahahha I "knew" Sheldon, but had not seen the Monty Python bicycle repairman sketch on AASHTA Cycling is good for you: AASHTA


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ST for Single Track.
Now what`s AASHTA? 

I didn`t see pics of it in MH`s links, but there`s a little plastic tab on the hub with two little contacts. A corresponding plastic clip at the end of the wire from the lights just pushes on, pull off to remove wheel. Shimano, SRAM, and Sanyo (who I think actually manufacture the other hubs also) all use the same little clips, which are the only trouble prone part of the system. If I remember, I`ll shoot and post post a pic in the morning.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't know that acronym either, but I learned it's "As Always Sheldon Has The Answer" :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, yes! The Gospel according to Sheldon.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone here using Suntour's version of the dynamo hub?


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm new to dynohubs. Do you have to use specific lights with these? How bright are said lights?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Straz85 said:


> I'm new to dynohubs. Do you have to use specific lights with these? How bright are said lights?


A good starting place is Peter White's site. See:

headlight beams from Peter White Cycles


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> I'm new to dynohubs. Do you have to use specific lights with these? How bright are said lights?


Apologies to OP if this answer goes a bit OT. If we need a discussion of dynos in general anew thread would be best, but I think this one reply may be enough.

I built this light:

The one on the right for battery, and changed it for dyno use:



Mounted on front of porteur style front rack.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


and this voltage booster:



The board is designed to go inside 1 1/8 steerer but I have a classic fork. The clear tube confirms no moisture, a big no-no.

To use this dyno drum brake hub:



Shown here with helmet light on return leg of ride out & back 1/4 mile "all guns blazing" tail light test:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Plenty of light for that bike. I purposefully left it a little hostile to too close an approach by oncoming traffic, as it works better in daylight 'to be seen' that way. It isn't as bad as a high beam on a car. I am guessing I am getting 5-600 lumens at speed.

Building your own saves some cash but is very time consuming and I can only justify it in that the Schmidt triple LED light did not have the best LEDs and was meant for trail use only (unfriendly beam for road use). If I needed a dyno light, the Phillips would be my choice for a road light. If I was considering the Shimano hub I would also look at Velo-Orange's new switching hub which is reviewed under its manufacturer's name in the review blog below.

Phillips Safe Ride vs B & M IQ Cyo RT:

Quick notes on Philips SafeRide vs. B&M IQ CYO-RT

A good review blog on current dyno hubs and lights:

Bicycle lighting, in particular LED headlamps (headlights) with cutoff, and (hub) dynamos


----------

